# Son décalé Mountain Lion - AirPlay



## Skadi (6 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Suite au passage sous Mountain Lion, je me suis réjoui de pouvoir utiliser AirPlay pour tout le mac et non plus seulement pour iTunes.

Sauf que je rencontre un problème. Lorsque j'envoie en AirPlay le son sur ma Freebox V6 (qui est branché à mon ampli) celui-ci est décalé. De pas grand chose mais décalé quand même et c'est très chiant. J'ai remarqué que ça me le faisait uniquement avec Youtube, dailymotion etc ... Ou même Vox.

Mais lorsque je stream le son depuis iTunes comme avant avec Lion aucuns soucis de décalage. 

Pour résumer lorsque dans les préférences système je sélectionne AirPlay en sortie Audio j'ai un décalage. Mais lorsque je choisi les enceintes du Mac et que je sélectionne AirPlay dans iTunes, là pas de soucis.
Quelqu'un rencontre ce problème ? Il y a t-il une solution ?

Merci


----------



## -YoYo- (6 Août 2012)

Je suis moi aussi déçu de ce décalage...

Quand on voir que Chrome par exemple sous iOS gère se décalage sous Youtube, on peut se dire que ça aurait été le cas sous Mac, mais non...:hein:


----------



## Skadi (7 Août 2012)

-YoYo- a dit:


> Je suis moi aussi déçu de ce décalage...
> 
> Quand on voir que Chrome par exemple sous iOS gère se décalage sous Youtube, on peut se dire que ça aurait été le cas sous Mac, mais non...:hein:



Ok déjà je ne suis pas seul 
Il n'y a donc pas de solution ?

C'est vraiment bizarre.


----------



## Skadi (9 Août 2012)

Personne d'autre n'a le soucis ?


----------



## happy to see you (26 Août 2012)

Salut Sikadi,
effectivement ce problème de synchro est bien réel.
Je suis comme toi, j'envois mon son en Airplay sur ma Freebox V6 reliée à mon installation sonore. Malheureusement je suis forcé de constater que le son est décalé, donc film etc... bah c'est pas génial.
Avant Mountain Lion j'utilisais AIRFOIL qui est un soft qui permet de streamer le son vers tout appareil en wifi. En utilisant le lecteur et navigateur interne de AIRFOIL le son est parfaitement synchro avec l'image et le temps. Après le navigateur du soft n'est pas un monstre de rapidité mais il à le mérite de faire ce qu'Apple ne faisait pas... Streamer du son correctement depuis une page internet!!!
Dans un soucis de ne plus multiplié les logiciels pour le son les notifications etc... je suis donc passé à Moutain Lion pensant que cet argument vendeur de Airplay vers toute plateforme serait au point. Malheureusement ce n'est pas du tout le cas et j'ai donc ressorti mon bon vieux AIRFOIL qui lui le fait correctement.
Malgré tout j'ai essayé avec les logiciels propre à Apple (Quicktime, Safari, etc...) et même les officiels ne sont pas capable de le faire.
J'ose espérer qu'une MAJ pourra corriger cela et l'étendre (pour de vrai) à tout logiciels et appareils en synchro!


----------



## nicoosx (17 Septembre 2012)

happy to see you a dit:


> Salut Sikadi,
> Avant Mountain Lion j'utilisais AIRFOIL qui est un soft qui permet de streamer le son vers tout appareil en wifi. En utilisant le lecteur et navigateur interne de AIRFOIL le son est parfaitement synchro avec l'image et le temps. Après le navigateur du soft n'est pas un monstre de rapidité mais il à le mérite de faire ce qu'Apple ne faisait pas... Streamer du son correctement depuis une page internet!!!



je viens de télécharger Aifoil et j'ai aussi ce décalage vers le FreeBox Serveur ! Est-c parce que je suis dans la version d'essai ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h26 ----------

je me répond à moi même !

En fait il suffit d'utiliser aifoil video et là plus de décalage !


----------

